

Show HN: PRLibs, madlibs to create press releases for startups - mikeknoop
https://prlibs.com/
I learned Flask, Python, Uwsgi, and Nginx configuration in order to make this happen.<p>Oh and if you're feeling generous, you can buy them for $2 a pop:<p>https://prlibs.com/nocc
======
mikeknoop
I learned Flask, Python, Uwsgi, and Nginx configuration in order to make this
happen.

EDIT: Oh and NLTK, of course.

EDIT2: If you missed it, you can see all the posts here:
<http://prlibs.posterous.com/>

Oh and if you're feeling generous, you can buy them for $2 a pop:

<https://prlibs.com/nocc>

------
olympus
Oops, now my real name is out on the internet. Good thing it didn't ask for my
SSN, I probably would have typed it in as well without reading anything.

------
WadeF
We whipped this together for a Startup Weekend fun. The articles are
hilariously awful right now. Any tips for making sentences more coherent is
welcome.

~~~
fruchtose
I say, make them even more incoherent. How? Take Reddit user syntaxgs: This
strange Internet persona (dedicated troll? bot? multiple people?) has been
writing bizarre, unreadable comments for years now [1]. I recommend you look
at his Reddit comments, modify your text generator to replace phrases with
syntaxgs's "syntax", and post the results.

References:

[1] Reddit account: <http://www.reddit.com/user/syntaxgs>

[2] syntaxgs comment obfuscator (not mine):
<http://syntaxgs.sharpoblunto.com/>

~~~
anonymous
You can also take inspiration from this twitter bot
<https://twitter.com/Horse_ebooks> It is very zen sometimes.

------
taybin
Is there a way to dele them? I didn't know mine would be saved and viewed by
my bosses who undoubtably have a google alert for their startup name.

------
pjscott
"The startup seeks to let strings by breaking .2em bytes."

I was tempted to make a snarky comment about this, but it's actually not much
worse than phrases like "We deliver beautiful products to web enterprises!" At
least this is _obviously_ gibberish.

------
mikeknoop
There seems to be a lot of HTML leaking through. We'll see if there is any way
to sanitize it further...

